# Amplestuff.com - because you need to know



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2008)

It's come to my attention that there are members here who don't know about Bill Fabrey (founder of NAAFA) and his wonderful resource of Amplestuff, so I'm making a thread here in the Health Forum. 

So, www.amplestuff.com is the site and one product that I highly recommend for anyone with back issues or pain, possible reach issues, traveling with unknown shower stalls and shower heads, etc.... there are plenty of products there for all kinds of things - but the sponges are great. After abdominal surgery and suffering from a very bad back, they saved my life.

http://www.amplestuff.com/ample-sponges.aspx


----------



## VVET (Dec 20, 2008)

My wife has been using his extended reach hygene products, hospital gowns, folding chairs, hangers, & umbrella for quite some time now.


----------



## Risible (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm a longtime, happy customer of Amplestuff. I've ordered from them several times and have never been disappointed.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 24, 2008)

Man, those sponge head refills. Why the hell are they so expensive?


----------



## Risible (Dec 24, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Man, those sponge head refills. Why the hell are they so expensive?



The items that I've bought from Amplestuff probably weren't at the cheapest prices around, but the way I look at it, they offer more special needs items for the SS fat person than in one place than any other place around. I've browsed through their website looking for something specific, only to find something else that I've never even thought existed, something that can make my everyday life that much more accessible and comfortable. I'm willing to pay a premium for the service that they provide.

Besides which, I'd find it hard to believe that Bill Fabrey would gauge the very people he has worked so hard to advocate for these many years. My guess is he makes an honest buck through Amplestuff, not a killing. :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2008)

I know from discussions with Bill over the many years that he goes through rigorous development and retooling of the products he has manufactured for Amplestuff. Most things are his design and he produces and perfects the use and design of them over time. That type of specialized attention to the end user is something I'm, luckily, able to pay a premium for... but I do realize that not everyone (nor me, all the time) can swing specialized products. It sucks, indeed, that tools like these aren't more widely known about... as we all know, mass production enables lower costs... and I'd love to make Bill rich. 

As for the sponges, mine is lasting forever - in a way that I keep thinking "Don't I need another yet?"... so, so far so good and I honestly wouldn't trade that damn thing for a bag of $100s when I really need it.


----------



## Risible (Dec 24, 2008)

Risible said:


> The items that I've bought from Amplestuff probably weren't at the cheapest prices around, but the way I look at it, they offer more special needs items for the SS fat person than in one place than any other place around. I've browsed through their website looking for something specific, only to find something else that I've never even thought existed, something that can make my everyday life that much more accessible and comfortable. I'm willing to pay a premium for the service that they provide.
> 
> Besides which, I'd find it hard to believe that Bill Fabrey would gauge the very people he has worked so hard to advocate for these many years. My guess is he makes an honest buck through Amplestuff, not a killing. :bow:



Oopsie. Meant gouge, not gauge. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone heard anything about the ample sponges and when they'll be coming back?  The only one I had I dropped on the floor in a gym shower, and no way in hell is that coming anywhere near my nether regions now, regardless of how much bleach and boiling water there is in the world. lol I really need a new one.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2009)

*never mind, finally saw the notice at the bottom of the page... he might want to move that UP a bit... hahah*


----------

